# SSM



## John Nayduk (29 Apr 2008)

Here's a question about the Special Service Medal, are we awarding it for the "right" reasons?
If you read the criteria for the award http://www.mdn.ca/dhh/honours_awards/chart/engraph/chart_display_e.asp?cat=3&ref=SSM there is different spans of time and duties required for the award of the medal.  You can divide the service for which it is awarded into international operations (PAKISTAN 1989 - 90, NATO, Humanitas and Peace) and Domestic Operations (Alert and Rangers).  Should the Rangers get a medal for doing what they are there for (like awarding a Coastal patrol bar for the Navy or Air Force).  How about a bar for Domestic Operations (or a Domestic Operations Medal and award the Ranger and Alert bars on that medal and leave the SSM for miscellaneous international operations or duties?


----------



## geo (29 Apr 2008)

Should the Rangers get a medal for doing what they are there for (like awarding a Coastal patrol bar for the Navy or Air Force).

DHH & the GG determined that the Rangers should receive this medal in consideration of all the work they do in their communities above and beyond what they do while on duty..... ie... as in unpaid.  That's what's in the regulations at present say.


----------



## John Nayduk (30 Apr 2008)

OK.  So how about everyone else who does (unpaid) things in their communities that is above and beyond what we do on duty?  Should they get the SSM with a bar?  What bar?
We shouldn't end (friendly) debate with "because the DHH and the GG says so".


----------



## PO2FinClk (30 Apr 2008)

You do realise that Ranger's are not paid for their service right?


----------



## John Nayduk (30 Apr 2008)

I'm not dumping on anyone getting the SSM and for the Rangers that recieve them, good on them.  Don't read this as bashing any group, I'm looking for debate over the SSM.  Back to the original question, how about a bar for Domestic Operations (or a Domestic Operations Medal and award the Ranger and Alert bars on that medal and leave the SSM for miscellaneous international operations or duties?


----------



## dapaterson (30 Apr 2008)

PO2FinClk: Rangers are paid for their service.  Howver, as part of their job is to report anything suspicious they see in their day-to-day activities - for which they are not paid.

The target is to have each ranger be on paid patrols for 12 days per year.


----------



## FascistLibertarian (30 Apr 2008)

my first thought was this thread was going to be about the history of same sex marriages int he cf.


----------



## John Nayduk (30 Apr 2008)

That might be under the S&M thread.  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Apr 2008)

I have a brain the size of a pea but...aren't there enough ribbons for stuff now?  I wouldn't want a ribbon for participating in the Swiss Air op, or something like that.  Its just what I get paid to do.

I myself wouldn't want to explain to someone "oh this ribbon is for XYZ" and XYZ = being part of a sandbag production team for Flood X in Province A.


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I myself wouldn't want to explain to someone "oh this ribbon is for XYZ" and XYZ = being part of a sandbag production team for Flood X in Province A.



Next will be the 6-Months STD-Free medal. Ribbon will be foil, and the gong will be a condom  >


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Apr 2008)

BAHAHAHHAAHHAAAAA...hey wait..speaking from experience???   >


----------



## Sig_Des (30 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> BAHAHAHHAAHHAAAAA...hey wait..speaking from experience???   >



GF wouldn't date me unless I had one  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Apr 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> GF wouldn't date me unless I had one  ;D



An STD or a condom?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 May 2008)

I so love the humour on this site  ;D


----------



## EW (1 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I have a brain the size of a pea but...aren't there enough ribbons for stuff now?  I wouldn't want a ribbon for participating in the Swiss Air op, or something like that.  Its just what I get paid to do.
> 
> I myself wouldn't want to explain to someone "oh this ribbon is for XYZ" and XYZ = being part of a sandbag production team for Flood X in Province A.



Agreed.  There have been other discussions on the idea of a medal for domestic service, a member of the NDP (member for Halifax Dartmouth I believe) already tried to bring it forward a few years ago, and then there was an election, and I don't think it received the number of readings that would have been required.  Not so sure if the brass would be so keen on instituting it.  The last thing they would want to do is change the criteria for bars that have been issued for over 14 years (for Alert - not so sure on the Ranger bar).  Perhaps if they had to do it all over again, there would be an Arctic service medal.  Especially with the move to put a sea port in the Arctic.  Many other nations have one - but I wouldn't push for a change to the status quo, not with more pressing issues relating to Afghanistan.


----------



## geo (1 May 2008)

Reminds me of when the Americans had their base in Argentia Nfld.... they got a gong for that posting too   Silly


----------



## dapaterson (1 May 2008)

Don't forget - there's a group lobbying to get a "volunteer Decoration" or some such for 5 years of service.


----------



## Danjanou (1 May 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Reminds me of when the Americans had their base in Argentia Nfld.... they got a gong for that posting too   Silly



Not so fast there ole buddy. I've been to Argentia and it's enough of a hole to maybe rate a medal 8)


----------



## geo (1 May 2008)

Heh.... 
I went to St Anthony (aka St Agony) on the Rock many times .. and Rigolet on the Labrador coast a few others..... NOW that deserves a release cat 3(b) - IMHO
At least Argentia was on St John's doorstep


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 May 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> geo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While it is great fun to deride American servicemen for the amount of "fruit salad" that we think they graduate from basic with, the record should be corrected in that US Navy personnel did not receive a "medal" for peacetime Argentia service.

While I am loath to get in a discussion about the quality of life in that part of Nfld, (I am, after all, a Newfoundlander who still has relatives held hostage back there) it is a fallacy that there were distinct awards for service in Nfld (or Canada).  

I had once joked about his medals with someone who had served with the US Navy at Argentia in the late 60s/early 70s.  It seems that he didn't receive any awards during his service there that he would not have received even if he had been stationed in the continental United States.

Discounting any awards for performance (commendation and achievement medals) the only service or campaign medals that would have been given to Argentia based personnel were:

American Campaign Medal - a World War 2 campaign medal given during that war for service within the continental US or the US theatre of ops (which included Nfld, western hemispere and most of the Atlantic Ocean).  Of note, Canadians who served in Nfld during the war received the clasp (which signified overseas service) to the CVSM.

National Defense Service Medal - a service medal given to all active duty members of the US military for service during specific periods:
June 27, 1950 to July 27, 1954 for service during the Korean War 
January 1, 1961 to August 14, 1974 for service during the Vietnam War 
August 2, 1990 to November 30, 1995 for service during the Gulf War 
September 11, 2001 to a date to be announced for service during the War on Terrorism 

Navy and Marine Corps Overseas Service Ribbon (not a medal) - this is one that a US sailor may have received for service at Argentia or any posting outside the USA, however it was not authorized until 1987 so it wasn't in the discussion when I joked with that ex-USN type, though I did suggest that he should have received a medal for marrying the Nfld gal that he did.  As she was listening to this conversation, he replied that she was reward enough for his time at Argentia.


----------



## geo (1 May 2008)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Not so fast there ole buddy. I've been to Argentia and it's enough of a hole to maybe rate a medal
> 
> Navy and Marine Corps Overseas Service Ribbon (not a medal) - this is one that a US sailor may have received for service at Argentia or any posting outside the USA, however it was not authorized until 1987 so it wasn't in the discussion when I joked with that ex-USN type, though I did suggest that he should have received a medal for marrying the Nfld gal that he did.  As she was listening to this conversation, he replied that she was reward enough for his time at Argentia.



Overseas service ribbon.... Ayup, that's the one I was thinking about
Something I believe they would get for service in Argentia or the Sub base in Scotland.


----------

